# What to make with these left over cheeses???



## GoodEnough (Jan 12, 2005)

I have some fresh parmesan, goat cheese and gorganzola.  Any suggestions on what I could make out of these so I don't let them go to waste?


----------



## marmalady (Jan 12, 2005)

What quantities do you have?


----------



## leigh (Jan 12, 2005)

I've kept fresh Parmesan chunks practically forever in the fridge, first wrapping them tightly in Saran.  Just take out the chunk, grate off what you need, re-wrap in fresh Saran, return to fridge.  Seem to remember keeping Gorgonzola the same way.  Goat cheese I don't know about, but I'll bet it would freeze.  

BTW, setting out a chunk of Parmesan and a grater on a little plate on the spaghetti-dinner table seems to have a lot of cachet around here . . . works with salad, too . . . and the flavor . . .


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 12, 2005)

This is a great recipe!

Three Cheese and Spinach Turnovers
1 tb Olive oil 
1/2 c Red onion, diced 
2  Garlic cloves, minced 
2 bn Fresh spinach, stemmed, chopped 
2 oz Soft fresh goat cheese 
2 oz Soft cheese (gorgonzola, feta, ricotta, etc)
1/3 c Toasted pine nuts 
1/4 c Parmesan cheese, grated 
1 ts Minced fresh rosemary
1/2 ts Grated lemon peel 
Frozen phyllo pastry sheets, thawed 
1/2 c (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted 

Preheat oven to 375F
1.Heat oil in heavy large skillet over medium heat. Add onion and garlic and saute 5 minutes. Increase heat to high; add spinach and saute until wilted, about 5 minutes. 
2.Drain spinach mixture, pressing on solids to release as much liquid as possible. Transfer to bowl and cool completely. 
3.Add goat cheese, soft cheese, pine nuts, parmesan, rosemary and lemon peel. Season to taste with salt and pepper. 
4.Place 1 phyllo sheet on work surface. Cut lengthwise into 3 strips. Brush with butter. Place 1 rounded tb filling at 1 end of dough strip. Starting at 1 corner, fold pastry over filling, forming triangle. Repeat, folding up length of pastry like a flag. Brush with butter. Repeat with remaining pastry, butter and filling. 
5.Transfer turnovers to baking sheet. Cover and chill for 30 minutes or until ready to bake. Bake turnovers until golden, about 12 minutes. Cool slightly and serve.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 13, 2005)

Just eat them all plain...cheese is too addictive. I believe it triggers the release of endorphines in the brain if I remember rightly.


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2005)

make some kind of cheese sauce out of them and use it for chicken


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2005)

Goodenough, if these posts aren't enough, try here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4697


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

Pizza


----------



## pmartin (Jan 13, 2005)

*fatty food*

well, perhaps is a personal preference, but you could put all of those cheeses into an omlette, or you could make a salad (although the cheeses seem for different types of salads) anyway, it's an idea


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

Mix the gorgonzola with room temperature cream cheese for a nice spread for crackers or a dip.  Mix the parmesean with mashed potatoes or top a casserole or make chicken parmesean.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

I've always found that foil works best for me - also you can put it in a plastic container with a sugar cube - the sugar prevents mold from growing on it for a much longer time than wrapped cheese.

But - onto the question - I would take the goat cheese and parmesan and mix them together and add some diced sundried tomatoes in oil - some fresh basil leaves - and spread over a pounded out salted and peppered (on both sides) chicken breast - roll up - lift ends to make a "smile" - rub with olive oil and salt and pepper again - saute for a few minutes in an oven-proof skillet until lightly golden - flip over and do the same - finish off in a pre-heated 375° oven for about 15 - 20 minutes.

The gorgonzola just drizzle with honey and serve with some table water crackers.  8)


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I've always found that foil works best for me - also you can put it in a plastic container with a sugar cube - the sugar prevents mold from growing on it for a much longer time than wrapped cheese.



kitchennisse, since I purchased my FoodSaver six years ago, I have not had moldy cheese, freezer burned meats, yucky vegetables (I have the containers as well).  It is worth every penny I paid for it on QVC.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

I've always wanted one norgeskog - I'm afraid that's the item that would be the proverbial "straw" in my kitchen - I am smack out of room!!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I've always wanted one norgeskog - I'm afraid that's the item that would be the proverbial "straw" in my kitchen - I am smack out of room!!!!



I understand that kitchennisse.  When I moved to my new apartment, I did not have as much counter or cupboard space.  So my daughter now owns a breadmaker, BBQ, imported English oak game table and 4 chairs, nuker and my extra vacuum.  I do of course have visitation and now I make my bread without the maker.  But, I would never get rid of  my foodsaver, it really is and does what they advertise.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2005)

It would make one spectacular mac and cheese!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire (Feb 5, 2005)

I had a huge excess cheese problem this year over the holidays, and made tons of mac & cheese in various forms.  I know I'm late, but all the cheeses you mentioned freeze pretty good because they're already a little grainy (which is what happens when you freeze cheese).  Grating all then mixing with some Philly will make a great spread, or mix with buttermilk and mayo for a great salad dressing.


----------



## luvs (Feb 6, 2005)

GORGONZOLA-

-mix baby greens, dried cherries or cranberries, toasted almonds or walnuts, and the cheese. have with walnut oil and vinegar.

-put on a hot, cooked burger or steak; broil for a minute or 2 to melt cheese

-stuff into a tuna steak along with a chiffonade of basil; seeded, chopped tomato, and fresh black pepper. prop up with foil and broil or grill.

-have with fresh fruit (and wine if you imbibe) as a snack.

-add to a cheddar cheese sauce to enhance the flavor and have over broccoli and/or baked potatoes.

-stuff into seeded tomato halves with fresh basil and bake or broil till tomatoes are soft.

PARMESAN-

-grate into hot bowls of tomato soup

-top garlic bread with it before toasting

-use on the crouton for french onion soup

-mix finely grated parmesan with seasoned bread crumbs and melted butter and sprinkle over casseroles. 

-brush breadsticks with melted butter and sprinkle with finely grated parmesan before baking

-grate into hot, cooked angelhair pasta, heat gently over low flame with olive oil and garlic, fresh-cracked black pepper, and lots of minced garlic or garlic paste, plus a little seasalt.

-wrap slices of proscuitto around sticks of the cheese and a little piece of lightly steamed, cooled green asparagus.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 12, 2005)

make a hot pocket lol.


----------

